# MOB - Mobilicom Limited



## System (15 March 2017)

Mobilicom provides private wireless networks for mobile platforms and users without the need for any existing infrastructure. Based in Israel, it has already established a global reach with more than 30 clients in 12 countries across Europe, Asia and the United States which includes large multinational corporations. Mobilicom's core technology merges 4G with mobile mesh networking to create solutions for various commercial applications including maritime, transportation, disaster relief, security and surveillance.

It is anticipated that MOB will list on the ASX during May 2017.

http://www.mobilicom.com


----------



## trinity168 (24 April 2017)

Listing will be on early May 2017.


----------

